# Thoughts on the Schecter Blackjack SLS C-8?



## kris_jammage (Mar 8, 2012)

Haven't seen an active thread on this yet....

So, I'll be coming into some cash in a month or so and want to get an 8 string. I'm after falling in love with this beast! It looks amazing and the spec really suits me as a player. 

But its going to be my first Schecter, my first 8 string and my first guitar with a scale length over 25.5" - So Im looking for people's thoughts on this, should I just go for it or should I hold back and get something a little more reserved(i.e. Cheaper, shorter scale 8 string to start with)?

Blackjack SLS C-8 - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## stuglue (Mar 8, 2012)

This is a 28" scale so the neck will be longer than what you'll be used to. Big stretches for your fingers.I'd advise to try before buy


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 8, 2012)

My first 8 string was an Agile Intrepid with a scale length of 28.625". That guitar was the first guitar I had ever played with a scale length that wasn't 25.5" or shorter. That being said, my transition was fine. I needed to play it a little bit at the store just to make sure I could get used to it, but I literally adjusted instantly to the scale. Just expect some sore fingers until you are fully adjusted.

And that guitar looks sick, so definitely go with that. Two Blackouts and 28" is a great selling point.


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm way into this guitar. I just don't want to be the guinea pig to test it out 
But as far as the neck you'll probably notice the width of the fretboard more than the length, and the string tension will be noticeably greater on the 1-6 strings unless you plan on dropping down. You'll be glad you have the longer scale for the 7 & 8th strings though. It's a pretty seamless transition to a longer scale if you have average sized hands. I used to switch between a 28" Ibanez 6 string and a 25.5 Schecter 6 string during sets and never had a problem.


----------



## DEIX (Mar 8, 2012)

It's good, especially for a first attempt. If you interested in pronounced 8-string's deep tone, I definetely recommend it, this should be an awesome experience.

Shorter Schecters are more like 7-strings with some additional range, than 8-strings by themselves. I have an ATX C-8, i'm not very pleased with its sound in standard F# tuning, so it's rather for higher ones.
The guitar in general is ok, worth its money.


----------



## kris_jammage (Mar 24, 2012)

DEIX said:


> It's good, especially for a first attempt. If you interested in pronounced 8-string's deep tone, I definetely recommend it, this should be an awesome experience.
> 
> Shorter Schecters are more like 7-strings with some additional range, than 8-strings by themselves. I have an ATX C-8, i'm not very pleased with its sound in standard F# tuning, so it's rather for higher ones.
> The guitar in general is ok, worth its money.



That's it man, I'm seeing it as an experience! Definitely gonna pull the trigger on this!


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 24, 2012)

looks sick. 28 inch neck only increases the awesome factor! although i hate to be that guy, id rather have the active bolt inlay... the new one looks like the hydra symbol from captain america!


----------



## Philligan (Mar 24, 2012)

I didn't realize the SLS's had 28" necks, that's awesome  I sold my Damien Elite 8 because I thought the scale length was a little short, that sounds pretty much perfect. I'm dying to try one of these now.

OP: You'll definitely notice the scale length, but you'll probably be really comfortable with it. With the Damien Elite 8, I probably wouldn't have realized it was a 26.5" scale if I didn't know beforehand, and even 27" doesn't really feel like a jump. You should be comfortable on it  

It's a solid guitar, and even if you're not digging it, they're new to the market so it shouldn't be hard to sell


----------



## Miek (Mar 24, 2012)

The whole SLS line is something I can get behind. I love thin bodies.


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd say go for it, 28" is not so noticeably from the 26,5 or the almost Standard 25,5.... That being said, the higher strings will be harder to bend and their tone may suffer a little bit.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jul 6, 2012)

I wish I had seen this before I got my SLS C-7!  oh well, no regrets.

DROP G !


----------



## skoatdestroy (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...1355-happy-ngd-me-sls-c8-atx.html#post3055201


----------



## Decline Of Society (Jul 8, 2012)

My thoughts? After trying several Schecter guitars, I find them to be crap. 
Maybe i've just been used to Ibanez for too long, but they really don't seem to know what they're doing. 

The 25.5 and 26" scale lengths are NOT enough for 8 strings. Then they wise up to that and think "oh no, we need it longer" and make it 28", for whatever reason. 

I've tried a bunch of different makes and scale lengths and have to say that 27" is the golden number. 

I just really really don't like the feel of them at all.


----------



## Decline Of Society (Jul 8, 2012)

Blackheim said:


> I'd say go for it, 28" is not so noticeably from the 26,5 or the almost Standard 25,5.... That being said, the higher strings will be harder to bend and their tone may suffer a little bit.



Oh but there is. My RG827Z is 25.5. The jump to 27" RGA8 is quite a leap.
the 7 feels like a 6string in comparison.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 9, 2012)

The guitar is pretty sweet. Schecter would be very foolish to not offer the 28" scale and thinner build across a few more models.


----------



## raze8000 (Nov 27, 2012)

i am wayy cynical about schecter guitars given my friends who use schecters are into brutal deathcore and djent and stuff....i m more of an ibby guy, coz i like to play stuff like DT and rush and now i am listening to animals as leaders..i try to play as much of their clean arpeggios and shred stuff as i can on my 6 string by ear.

but i am a gear noob, so i have to ask, is this guitar meant for producing prog stuff on low gain??? (i know it can be heavy as shit, but i need versitality from high to low gain), coz i have serius GAS to try learning to play some techniques used by abasi and alike and i am sure my band would highly benefit of the new dimension if i can manage to control an 8 string (long shot anyways ).


----------



## Osorio (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a Hellraiser C8 and my fiancee a Blackjack ATX C7. My Hellraiser had some neck issues, but the Blackjack is perfect. The added length of the SLS C8 is perfect for an 8 string. The shorter range compromises sound (IMO) in the lower register, I ended up tuning my higher; 7+1 (A Standard + G4). My transition to 26.5 coming from 24.7 (I played Les Pauls before) was fine. I had more problems concerning string spacing than fret spacing.

You will hear (or have heard) some nasty things about Schecter necks. Vast exaggerations in my experience. Sure it is NOT super thin, but it is not massive or uncomfortable either. I think you should go for it. I'd be all over this guitar if they had a lefty version of it.

Best of luck!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 27, 2012)

raze8000 said:


> but i am a gear noob, so i have to ask, is this guitar meant for producing prog stuff on low gain???



It can be, but you may need to swap out pickups. Duncan Blackouts are VERY high output.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 27, 2012)

I like a little meat on my guitar necks. I always feel like I'm about to snap off Ibanez necks.


----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 27, 2012)

abandonist said:


> I like a little meat on my guitar necks. I always feel like I'm about to snap off Ibanez necks.


 
This. ^^^ I feel like they are too slippery and thin. I mean, I got "da grip", so I need a little meat behind my guitar necks. Besides, a thicker neck affects the tone just like how the body wood and body depth does.

But Schecter necks are not thick. VAST exaggerations. I play Vigier guitars and let me tell you, they are fantastic, but those necks are THICK! Same with an old 80's or 90's Gibson Les Paul my buddy has for a guilty pleasure. THICK! The Schecters are not frickin' Wizard-esque thin, but they are nice for those who want to compromise between a nice hard grip for serious low-end riffage and a lighter, looser grip for higher-up shredding on the neck.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 27, 2012)




----------

